# New Poison Discovery!



## Poison_Us (Dec 6, 2014)

The newsletter arrived today.  This means the rest of our club has this news in hand (or will shortly).  So I may now share it with the rest of you. Some time ago, I got the opportunity to buy a bottle.  It didn't start out that way, but I knew it would end up that way (well, hoped it would).  I'll save you all the details of how I ended up with it, but this much I will tell you;  I'm very happy I did.  We haven't picked up a bottle in over 3 years, so this new addition made up for that. So let me introduce to you, the KU-18b in Amber. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





For all the poison collectors, you know what this is and it's significance.  This bottle was discovered in a wall of a half burnt building that was being torn down in Maine.  It’s a miracle it survived.  It’s 3 1/8” tall and has no damage as far as I have found.  And with about 75% of the original label, it’s quite the find. The article I wrote for our newsletter, along with all the images have been handed over to American Glass Gallery for the February issue of Antique Bottle and Glass Collector to share with the rest of the bottle collecting world (who are subscribers)


----------



## Plumbata (Dec 6, 2014)

"Coffinoids" eh? Sounds appetizing, heh. Lovely bottle you have there, but I know little about poisons and thus have no real context by which to evaluate your score. Is it usually found in cobalt, thus making the amber version quite rare?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 6, 2014)

Good ole mercury bichloride. I guess death is a cure for everything.


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 7, 2014)

Plumbata said:
			
		

> " Is it usually found in cobalt, thus making the amber version quite rare?



Yes.  It is the first one discovered and known to exist.  now, I know they must have made more than just one, but the cobalt is rare as is.  So I know there must be more out there, but must have made less than the cobalt to have been elusive all this time.  There are only a handful of cobalts known in 3.5" and 4" sizes.  We, fortunately, have one of them.  Now we have a pair. []


----------



## sandchip (Dec 7, 2014)

Sweet!


----------



## GACDIG (Dec 10, 2014)

This is a good one Stephen. Glad you could get it for yours to enjoy.gac


----------

